# British Embassy



## nbennett03 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone advise whether a person with an arrest warrant out in the UK would actually be arrested when visiting the British Embassy in Bangkok. In particular to get an affirmation of freedom to marry certificate from the consular services.
My friend has missed some community service in the UK and is currently living in Thailand. In order to get a secure visa she must get married but is afraid to enter the embassy in case of deportation. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Fortunately, I don't have any "friend" in such circumstances, but I've always wondered whether an embassy in a foreign country (my main worry would be the over-reaching U.S. Embassy) could actually detain someone in their embassy for deportation or any other reason.
In spy novels anyway, the resident spooks always have to secret their prisoner in some way to get him out of the country, and that is what Israel did in fact in hauling Eichmann back for trial, though of course they snatched him off the street, not ha-ha, in the Israeli Embassy in Buenos Aires.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

nbennett03 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone advise whether a person with an arrest warrant out in the UK would actually be arrested when visiting the British Embassy in Bangkok. In particular to get an affirmation of freedom to marry certificate from the consular services.
> My friend has missed some community service in the UK and is currently living in Thailand. In order to get a secure visa she must get married but is afraid to enter the embassy in case of deportation. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you





Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Fortunately, I don't have any "friend" in such circumstances, but I've always wondered whether an embassy in a foreign country (my main worry would be the over-reaching U.S. Embassy) could actually detain someone in their embassy for deportation or any other reason.
> In spy novels anyway, the resident spooks always have to secret their prisoner in some way to get him out of the country, and that is what Israel did in fact in hauling Eichmann back for trial, though of course they snatched him off the street, not ha-ha, in the Israeli Embassy in Buenos Aires.


If the British government operates like the United States and embassy employees become aware of the warrant while this person is on embassy property, the answer is yes. They will be arrested and sent home to face the charges IF it is a serious offence.

We read where this happens from time to time here in the Philippines to a US citizen at the embassy in Manila.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, Jet Lag. That is pretty frightening.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea for sure. Not sure about embassies for other countries but an American embassy is considered as sovereign US soil. As such US law in in place and full force on property. The Philippines being what it is, they have grabbed some pretty interesting people at the embassy in the past.
Just have this person use caution and gain all possible information prior to going to an embassy. Sometimes the law gets a little heavy handed..



Jet Lag


----------



## nbennett03 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi this person is not American and whilst I am aware the US can be very strict, I was wondering what the British embassy are like but thanks for your input. The offence is not a serious one. It is a breach of community service. The charges have already been faced and community service given. It was however left unfinished by about 40 hours. The original offence was speeding. Now my second question is, how likely are they to renew a passport?


----------

